# Dodo Tar and Glue



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Tackle Tar & Glue with the awesome @dodojuiceofficial Supernatural Tar and Glue Remover!
Most tar and glue removers are pretty unpleasant to use, but not this one!
Supernatural Tar & Glue Remover will do what it says on the label - it removes tar, rubber marks and glue with ease - whilst being a pleasure to use. Simply spray onto contaminated area and allow to dwell. Rub the area if need be, then buff off with a microfiber towel.
It's made with pure, natural orange oil, and smells amazing! Supernatural Tar & Glue Remover will do what it says on the label - it removes tar, rubber marks and glue with ease - whilst being a pleasure to use. Simply spray onto contaminated area and allow to dwell. Rub the area if need be, then buff off with a microfiber towel.









Available from @cleanandshiny.co.uk for £8.95!
📍- Unit 1 Redan Hill Industrial Estate, Redan Road, Aldershot, Hampshire, GU12 4SJ
🖥 - cleanandshiny.co.uk
📞 - 0330 22 33 777
🚚 - Free UK Delivery Excluding Highlands & Islands on £50+ Orders
🕒 - 3pm DPD Next Working Day/Saturday Delivery Cut Off
🌍 - Worldwide Shipping
🗣 - Tag @cleanandshinyuk #CleanAndShinyUK
#CleanAndShiny #DetailingWorld #Detailing #CarDetailing #CarCare #CarCleaning #OCDClean #DetailingAddicts #PVD #PVDapproved #DetailingSuperstore #DetailingCentral #KeepItCleanKeepItShiny #Aldershot #Hampshire #TheDetailersBible #DetailingUniverse #DodoJuice #TarAndGlueRemover


----------

